# Need help rehoming my dog



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys. I really need help to find a good home for my dog. He's really wonderful, but I've had to start a full time job (had to leave university because I cannot afford to study any longer without a job) and so now I have no time for him. He's not the kind of dog that can stay at home and lie on the couch all day. He's half german shepherd and half australian cattle dog. He's very hyper and a bundle of energy, and as a result if he can't get two good hour long walks a day he tends to resort to destroying things! I have given him lots of toys, and tried crating him, but he screamed so much the neighbors complained to the council and now as a result the council have told me I have a month to find him a new home...I am so gutted. He is a year old, I got him at eight weeks, and if I had forseen that I would have to go back to work (I work long hours 8am to 8pm typically) I would never of got him. I'm gutted to even have to get rid of him. He's wonderful with people, loves everyone he meets, has never shown aggression to people. However he hates other dogs. He was attacked at the park about six months ago and as a result he has become very hostile with other dogs, so whoever takes him must be aware of this. He also is not good with cats, so he would need to be in an only pet home...He has so much energy and loves playing frisbee and playing with his toys. He would be great for someone who has a lot of time, he knows sit and stay and frisbee, hes very clever. All though he needs a lot of time and walks, he is a very loving and playful dog. He would be a great dog for a single person who likes running or doing activitys, or with a family with older children who have lots of energy. I wouldn't rehome him with kids (although he was fab with my three and four year old niece and nephew) just because he is medium sized and really bouncy. So I would be concerned he would knock them over. Plus he loves to sit on your lap like a big baby, but he forgets he weighs like 30kg or so. He really is a wonderful dog and would make a fantastic activity partner, hes very typically like a cattle dog in personality. So I would like it if you research the breed or perhaps have experience with collies or active dogs like this. I don't want him to be bred from, he's not neutered, but I never bred from him, theres so many unwanted dogs as it is. Please help if you can, I'm in London, Kennington area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Please get him neutered before you rehome him.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There are a number of GSD specific rescues you can try, it really is important to have rescue backup so that a proper homecheck can be done on the new adopters.

German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK

UK-GSR UK German Shepherd Dog Rescue, Dog & Puppy adoptions

German Shepherd Rescue South based in Hampshire - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs in the South of England

German Shepherd Rescue Elite

German Shepherd rescue | GSD rescue and Alsatian rescue dogs | Southern Counties German Shepherd Rescue

Biggsd - German Shepherd Rescue - gsd rescue

Cefni German Shepherd Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue - South East

You could also try contacting the ACD breed club, they may be able to help.

Other rescues to try in the London area are Wood Green, Mayhew & Battersea cats & dogs home

Is he neutered? It's important to be especially careful with rehoming unneutered dogs as they can easily fall into the wrong hands


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SirHiss said:


> Please get him neutered before you rehome him.





simplysardonic said:


> There are a number of GSD specific rescues you can try, it really is important to have rescue backup so that a proper homecheck can be done on the new adopters.
> 
> German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK
> 
> ...


Can only agree with both of the above.
And just to add, the castration MAY (only may) help with the problems relating to other dogs.


----------



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't afford it, and I don't get payed for a month and he has to be gone by then on the councils orders.


----------



## imogenmc3 (Nov 25, 2013)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I can't afford it, and I don't get payed for a month and he has to be gone by then on the councils orders.


Speak to your vet, explain the situation and ask if you can pay in instalments. It would be a very bad idea to rehome without getting him done first. Vets are human and most will let you, it wont hurt to ask.

If it were me though I'd be finding somewhere else to live, and then finding someone to walk my dog during the day, or a doggy day care. I know it's not always feasible and circumstance are different for everyone, but I wouldn't give up easily (not saying you are btw) with any pet I'd pledged to care for -for life.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I can't afford it, and I don't get payed for a month and he has to be gone by then on the councils orders.


Can you not try to borrow the money or get your Vet to work out some kind of payment plan.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

:) said:


> I can't afford it, and I don't get payed for a month and he has to be gone by then on the councils orders.


Oh! why have the council ordered it? I thought you were rehoming his as you had a new job and didn't have the time for him


----------



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

I do have a new job, but I also have a council order because of his insistant barking when I leave him. I could look for somewhere else to live but he can't be left for all those hours. Its not fair on him, even if I get someone to walk him, he'd still be alone for hours on end.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I do have a new job, but I also have a council order because of his insistant barking when I leave him. I could look for somewhere else to live but he can't be left for all those hours. Its not fair on him, even if I get someone to walk him, he'd still be alone for hours on end.


I beg your pardon, I see you id mention it in your first post
As others have suggested maybe you could speak to the vets regarding a payment plan, or maybe one of the animal charities with regard to getting vouchers towards the cost. PDSA maybe


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

dog sitter? I would look into your options. I would never assume adoption will mean the perfect home its great when it does but so many dogs especially with issues end up with someone who quickly becomes overwhelmed and without the emotional attachment you had. So dogs get shifted from one owner to the next. Breed specific rescue is useful because at least these people know what to expect warts and all but even then it doesn't always work. 
We have a rehome with issues and honestly I think I would rather PTS than rehome, a dog with issues may end up in an abusive situation or put in kennels. 
I am not saying don't rehome but be very selective try and consider pooling resources, explain the situation to family and friends and see if you can get some free dog sitting time or a known foster while you work this out. Even ringing some kennels to see if you can get a discount or installments. I know we have that situation in an elderly care home where 2 dogs are being cared for semi permanantly in kennels until the owners living situation resolves. Maybe cinnamon trust? 
All the best with this.


----------



## imogenmc3 (Nov 25, 2013)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I do have a new job, but I also have a council order because of his insistant barking when I leave him. I could look for somewhere else to live but he can't be left for all those hours. Its not fair on him, even if I get someone to walk him, he'd still be alone for hours on end.


How about speaking to the council and offering to seek behaviourist help for your dog? Ask them to extend the time they gave you by an extra month or two and then re-evaluate.

Really go to town on your explanation, and emphasise that at this time of year rehoming any animal is difficult and will only get worse after Christmas when people dump unwanted pet presents. Explain you don't want to do that to your dog and want to try and make it better for everyone. Beg if you have to.

Then seek the help of a recommended behaviourist. Maybe even ask on here for one in your area.

Also look around for some doggy day care, or as someone else suggested ask family and friends if they can help out with care for your dog.

There are so many dogs and cats in rescue it would be humbling to see someone giving every ounce of fight they have into not having to rehome or give up their pet. Nothing you have mentioned sounds insurmountable to me.

Good luck x


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Howl said:


> Maybe cinnamon trust?
> All the best with this.


I volunteer for the Cinnamon Trust and criteria for help with fostering (and dog walking) is that the person is elderly or has a terminal illness. So I'm not sure they'd be able to help in this instance. There might be other charities out there though so it's a good thought.


----------



## ClaireLovesCritters (Jul 1, 2011)

It might not sound insermountable to you but to me it is. I cannot keep this dog. All the bahavior training in the world won't make the council change their mind and it give him the time he needs, something I can't give. Everybodys mentioning spaying and neutering but thats not what this post is about. I need to rehome him. And I don't need ot hear about dog sitters, because I don't want a dog sitter. I want the dog gone. He has to go, I do not have the time and am in a council property where my dog is not supposed to be. I don't understand whats wrong with you people?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

As you have decided your dog has to go then in my opinion take him to a rescue. His behaviour will be tested and if he can be re-homed he is likely to be neutered.
I feel a little sad to be honest that you didn't plan ahead, you were going to leave uni and enter work at some point in the dogs life, did you not consider that before you got him?
Also unless I read your last comment wrongly you say that you live in a council house where dogs are not allowed....not surprising they have given you a warning to get rid of him.
And you ask what is wrong with us


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> There are a number of GSD specific rescues you can try, it really is important to have rescue backup so that a proper homecheck can be done on the new adopters.
> 
> German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK
> 
> ...


Have you read this post ... you have been offered such useful advise and half the works done for you.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok as per your other post you want judgemental - you have been irresponsible getting a totally unsuitable dog, in a property where you shouldn't have a dog, leaving it for hours, can't afford it anyway so now you want to dump the problem you have created onto someone else.

Shame on you :frown2:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

To be honest going by what you have said on here and your other thread you just cant be bothered giving this dog the time and training he needs so want rid. You dont seem to have any feeling for this dog at all 
The cynical part of me wonders whether the council threat is even real


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Please don't rehome him without being castrated first, there are plenty of charities out there who can help you. Celia Hammond being one! Who is in canning town. 

Give them a ring & ask.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> It might not sound insermountable to you but to me it is. I cannot keep this dog. All the bahavior training in the world won't make the council change their mind and it give him the time he needs, something I can't give. Everybodys mentioning spaying and neutering but thats not what this post is about. I need to rehome him. And I don't need ot hear about dog sitters, because I don't want a dog sitter. I want the dog gone. He has to go, I do not have the time and am in a council property where my dog is not supposed to be. I don't understand whats wrong with you people?


Neutering him is very important - don't you understand there are people out there that don't give a fig and would breed from your dog regardless adding to an already massive problem.

If you knew you weren't supposed to have a dog in your property, why did you have one ?

There's nothing wrong with anyone one here, they are concerned for your dog and the complete lack of concern from you regarding where he's going to go, and who with - whats wrong with you ? Homes can't be snatched out of thin air, rescue resources are stretched to the limit - It could take longer than a month to find him a placement or a home, members have tried to offer you a solution, seems you just want and need rid and don't care where as long as he's gone to solve your problem :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I can't afford it, and I don't get payed for a month and he has to be gone by then on the councils orders.


As your in London there is the Celia Hammond Trust that offers veterinary help and low cost neutering, you don't need to be on benefits unlike some charities either just low income.

Vet Clinic FAQ's - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

As regards Rehoming him there are several places too in London that you can try to see if they will take him.

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, rehoming dogs and cats, promoting responsible pet ownership - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

Official site of The Mayhew Animal Home - The Mayhew Animal Home - Helping animals and their carers since 1886

Mayhew also do low cost and sometimes free neutering too.

Im sure if you explain the situation and why you have to re-home him and the circumstances you may find that they will help. There may be a wait though before they can take him in, so the sooner you contact them the better should there be a wait and they cant take him immediately.

This would be his likely best chance as he would go to a properly vetted home and be matched with his new owner. If they can take him he would be likely neutered too by them before his rehomed.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> I don't understand whats wrong with you people?


:confused5: Really.....you post on here for advice, which might I add you are given & very good advice at that, then you have the cheek to say "I don't understand whats wrong with you people".

You have been given good advice which you should be putting to use instead of avoiding the help & advice being given, I really hope for this poor dogs sake that someone somewhere offers the home he really deserves.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ClaireLovesCritters said:


> It might not sound insermountable to you but to me it is. I cannot keep this dog. All the bahavior training in the world won't make the council change their mind and it give him the time he needs, something I can't give. Everybodys mentioning spaying and neutering but thats not what this post is about. I need to rehome him. And I don't need ot hear about dog sitters, because I don't want a dog sitter. I want the dog gone. He has to go, I do not have the time and am in a council property where my dog is not supposed to be. I don't understand whats wrong with you people?


I think you should apologise for being so rude and maybe a 'thank you' wouldn't go amiss. I realise you are in an awkward position regarding your dog, but that is NOT the fault of members of this Forum who are trying to help.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

It sounds like you have a lot of stuff going on just now, skint, coming up for christmas, working long hours so tired and now grief from the council cos of the dog howling. 

I can understand your frustration but the dog is being a dog.

You have been given some good advice on here, maybe when you calmed down a bit and go and re read you will take some of it up?

Good luck finding a new home for him.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just read through this and to be honest you have been given some excellent advice. This dog NEEDS to go through a rescue where his behaviour can be assessed before he is re homed, he has two high energy breeds in him and his mix if he got in the wrong inexperienced hands is a recipe for disaster ! I am going to close this thread and remove your other one as I believe you have been offered as much help as I think people on this forum can give. You state you have the the dog in a council property where he is not supposed to be, so basically you got the dog knowing that you were not allowed him OR you duped the council by taking on a house where you knew dogs were not allowed.

Now I will ask the question. Just what is wrong with people :mad2:


----------

